# fischen auf ibiza



## de la kruse (26. April 2010)

nabend bordis , ich hab mal ne frage , ich fliege mitte mai nach ibiza  und wollte fragen was ma da so fangen kann , hat jemand erfahrung ? wollte mit gummifisch und blinker versuchen oder doch mit naturköder ? #c mfg de la kruse


----------



## lüdenscheider71 (26. April 2010)

*AW: fischen auf ibiza*

hallo,

ist schon lange her (2002),aber ich hatte mal die rute mit auf ibiza...hab dort von einem steg mit muschelfleisch (die flachen,die immer an den felsen kleben) geangelt...neben mehreren kunterbunten kleinfischen,die mir unbekannt waren hatte ich noch einige doraden,meeräschen und einen calmar (oder artverwandtes) gefangen...

mehr ibiza-erfahrung hab ich nicht gesammelt....

gruß


----------



## de la kruse (26. April 2010)

*AW: fischen auf ibiza*

dank dir , meeräschen hört sich ja gut an , doraden schmecken auch gut ,


----------



## Boss007 (26. April 2010)

*AW: fischen auf ibiza*

kommt daraus an wo du bist in welchen teil es gipt dort Waller,Hechte,barsche und doraden


----------



## lüdenscheider71 (26. April 2010)

*AW: fischen auf ibiza*

ich war ganz im norden ,in portinatx...da konnte man die meeräschen sogar beim baden von hand füttern...mit weissbrot bewaffnet ins hüfttiefe wasser,und man hatte schwärme um sich....

gruß


----------



## de la kruse (26. April 2010)

*AW: fischen auf ibiza*

hi boss 007 , wir sind in cala codolar , so zehn kilometer von st. antonio , also ganz ruhig in einer kleiner bucht , wo giebs den waller und hecht ?


----------



## Boss007 (28. April 2010)

*AW: fischen auf ibiza*

Bei Costa Blanca gipt es Hechte aber wo es genau Waller gipt weiß ich nicht.
​​


----------

